# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Lichte scoliose op latere leeftijd

## prinses

Hoi Hoi

Is er hier iemand bekend met lichte scoliose op latere leeftijd ? Ik heb sinds een paar manden dat ik me schoenen niet meer aan kreeg, kon niet lekker meer bukken. Dacht dat het ouderdom was, stijf enz, je kent het wel  :Wink: 
Paar weken geleden had ik vanuit het niets pijn in me heup, zakte door mijn been heen. Zo plotseling als dat dat gekomen was was het ook weer weg.
Toen kreeg ik een rare pijn in me rug, andere pijn als spier rugpijn. Kon het ook niet echt aanwijzen met 1 vinger, was net of er een band op me rug zat.
Fysio wist het ook niet, dus naar de dokter gegaan. Moest een foto laten maken. Daar kwam uit dat ik een lichte scoliose heb ( moet de huisarts zelf nog spreken, heb de uitslag via assistente )
Nu denk ik dat mijn nekpijn en schouderpijn, die ik wel al jaren heb, daar ook mee te maken heeft.
Fysio en Manuel therapie heb ik al jaren, dus dat werkt niet.
(p.s. heb al jaren fibromyalgie, dacht eerst nog dat het daar vandaan kwam )
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ? Wat kan je doen in zo'n geval ?


groetjes,
Marijke

----------

